# けがをした人もいた



## wingman1985

負傷した生徒の中には、火の手を避けようと慌てて窓から飛び降りた際にけがをした人もいたという。
What does 人もいた mean? Thanks.


----------



## DaylightDelight

人もいた here roughly means "there were some who."
Among the injured students, there were some who got hurt when they jumped out of the window to avoid the flame.


----------



## karlalou

This 人 is like the pronoun for 生徒.
も means 'also'.
いた is the past tense of いる: There was.

There were also such and such students.


----------



## KaleNovice

Sorry....「避けようと」 whats the meaning of と here? 「If」doesnt seem to make sense...教えてください


----------



## DaylightDelight

It's an abbreviation of 避けようとして (in order to avoid).


----------



## ktdd

KaleNovice said:


> Sorry....「避けようと」 whats the meaning of と here? 「If」doesnt seem to make sense...教えてください


This と is the particle of quotation. You can think of it as 火の手を避けようと思って.
You know this grammar, right? V～(よ)うとする = try to...; be about to...


----------



## KaleNovice

Yea I know the grammar, but didn't realize it's an abbreviation. Thank you day and ktdd!


----------



## frequency

wingman1985 said:


> 負傷した生徒の中には、火の手を避けようと慌てて窓から飛び降りた際にけがをした人もいたという。
> What does 人もいた mean? Thanks.



これは難しいなｗ
You know, students escaped from the fire. Some students are injured. Some may have slipped (not mentioned), and some may have got injured when they were jostling (not mentioned. We don't know how they got injured actually). But some were injured when they jumped from the window. It suggests that there was such a student and there was the way that injured him or her, not only slip, etc.


----------



## discernment tan

負傷した生徒の中には、火の手を避けようと慌てて窓から飛び降りた際にけがをした人もいたという。

Some students among the injured were injured when they jumped off the window in order to avoid the spreading fire, being upset.

人もいた　"There were some people who got injured." or just "Some people were got injured."
No one = 人はいなかった
Some = 人もいた
In Japanese, there is no word suitably means "some". So we use 人もいた instead.


----------



## frequency

discernment tan said:


> Some = 人もいた
> In Japanese, there is no word suitably means "some". So we use 人もいた instead.



From that sentence do you clearly understand how many people jumped from the window?
I just see only one person but I don't know.

It's true that several people got injured, though.


----------



## discernment tan

Hello, frequency
Now I cannot type Japanese, but we usually translate 
Some people were/did 
into Japanese HITOMOITA
So usually some is nearly equal to HITOMOITA regarding the number of people.
But HITOMOITA can be one. So this might be the difference.


----------



## frequency

I don't understand what you want to say, but that も use can suggest
_There is A among those several people_

And


wingman1985 said:


> 負傷した生徒の中には、火の手を避けようと慌てて窓から飛び降りた際にけがをした人もいたという。


in this one, the number of injured people who jumped from the window is not the point.

If the article wants to discuss/tell the point (how many people jumped), more information will follow after that sentence.


----------



## discernment tan

In English, "no" means zero, 
"some" means from "a few" to several or around half(or more, I don't know).
so, "some" just means not zero, not one, not all.

In Japanese, there is no word showing "no" or ”some".
I can say, ゼロ人の人が・・・　or いくらかの人が・・・　but these phrases are somewhat awkward.
Insted, we translate these as, 人はいなかった　or 人もいた because these sound natural.

The only difference between "some" and "ひともいた” is ”人もいた”can sometimes show one person, while "some" can't be used when only one person jumped off.


----------



## frequency

wingman1985 said:


> けがをした人もいた


Are you really sure if they're some?


----------

